# Rave Signature blend - resting?



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I just taken delivery of 1kg of Rave Signature that was roasted yesterday. This is the freshest coffee I've ever had.... How long does it need to rest before being used for espresso?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Should be OK from 5 days in terms of getting repeatable shots. Regular buyers I think will relate taste improves at 10 .


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd put 250g of it in the hopper and shove the rest in the freezer


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

It'll likely only last a fortnight, 3 weeks at the most. So I'm not sure if it's worth freezing.

I've got a few cheapo supermarket beans left that bought to use when getting used to my grinder. I'll work through those and cons back to the Rave batch mid week.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd say Raves stuff tends to come into its own in 10 days. Agree with at least 5 days rest.

I'm a 2 shot a day person on average (3 at the weekend), so could get through kilo a month easily.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

It changes character at 10 days, tastes like a different bean then. That was my experience with Signature blend.

Ian


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

OK - thanks all.


----------

